# Plumbing YouTube Channels



## DUNBAR PLUMBING (Sep 11, 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/user/TheOldkid888#g/u

http://www.youtube.com/user/DUNBARPLUMBING#g/u 

http://www.youtube.com/user/plumberx/videos

http://www.youtube.com/user/plumberparts?feature=watch#g/u


The first one I posted is a plumber from canada. He is roaring past me in views to his channel and in total views on his videos. 

He has 774 subscribers. His videos are helpful, very friendly and produces a lot of thread discussion on his videos.

I do not think he does anything related to a personal website at the current moment.


The second one is myself, plumber from Kentucky. I'm about to crest 600,000 views and nearing 11,000 channel views. My channel is slow steady, has been all the way. 

My content is rough, mix marketed to other venues I operate. I'm slowly 'cleaning' the channel knowing that my total views are soon to drop but refreshes the channel. 

If I had time, my channel would of crested a million plus viewers a long time ago... but I use my videos more for personal use than for the masses. 

However, a small following, not subscribers view my videos. I haven't reached out to anyone, they all come to me. If I wanted to, I could "search" for these subscribers by interacting on other threads, educated picks. I'd rather let it all come naturally.

Giving "all the information" to a plumbing repair has been a threshold I cross with much aggravation and resistance, but it's slowly coming. It's not my nature... that's why the videos look like they do.

My goal is is making the site a turning point into the direction of my websites, or the vice versa.


PlumberX has been on youtube for awhile. He turns the video on, lets it roll. He's running software that allows picture in picture which is a neat design, gaining curiousity of the viewer to see a prior video or the one in relation to what you're currently watching.

Lately PlumberX has been recreating existing videos offering a version for spanish, chinese translations. This plumber is from New York.

With over 3 million views to his channel with only 1565 subscribers.


There are others from across the pond, such as Plumber Parts UK. If the accent doesn't grab you, the content will. Many plumbing tasks done in the other parts of the world, made easy.

The channel laid dormant for quite a while and then recently came to life fueled by an aggressive marketing campaign to reach the masses.

Over 224,000 views and growing. YouTube is a global market so I suspect his knowledge base is useful for many parts.


There are others that pipeline through DIY or How-to designs. I haven't studied it yet, but there's a possibility that the average consumer would rather gain info simply by the diy/how to site that leads them to those videos, well before a plumbing site. 


I'll add to this as time goes on. Feel free to add your channel if you're a plumber.


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

Really I don't get it...

Why waste your time and energy 

Your market should be local.... it doesnt matter if you or any one would have 1 billion views... it does not bring in any form of money.... if they are not local...

I can see if you advertised... your youtube videos... to your localmarket...other wise those people viewing is not worth anything...

Don't get me wrong... I just can't grasp the whole idea of going Global when you only service a local market.


----------



## DUNBAR PLUMBING (Sep 11, 2008)

I sold 14 AS4 toilet replacements by one video alone, in 4 months.

Same goes for the 3 handle to single handle conversion.



Buy my book for $1450.22 and I'll tell you why I only give out 1/6th of my knowledge on plumbing forums how to get far and wide away from your competition, all right from your keyboard.


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

Dunbar. you have a secret desire to be a movie star , 

 dont you?:cool2::cool2:

I have heard that if a video goes viral on u-tube and you have advertisements plugged into it, you can make some decent money... 

 is this true or just an urban legend...


I dont think I would be interested because of all the 
groupies that would be trying to look me up:yes:


----------



## JK949 (Mar 18, 2009)

I like it!:thumbsup: informative without being too demonstrative.


----------



## DUNBAR PLUMBING (Sep 11, 2008)

JK949 said:


> I like it!:thumbsup: informative without being too demonstrative.


 
I even catch myself shortcutting my own videos....and it's force of habit.
I'm trying though to do better.





Master Mark said:


> Dunbar. you have a secret desire to be a movie star ,
> 
> dont you?:cool2::cool2:
> 
> ...


 


No plumbing video that's purposeful will go viral. Something stupid, bizarre, yes. 

Here's one video of mine that I cannot lay claim to... I didn't take the video or make the music. 






 

This video above has 196,000+ views and has seen its glory at this point. 


The video, because of the audio embed gained the interest of a well known website in Hanoi Vietnam and the bulk of views followed.

I have some videos that are reaching 70,000, 80,000+ views at this point.


Outsiders that don't know or understand can't put it together to know how it works. I do and it's paying dividends in work and reach, along with product makers wanting to have my professional opinion involved.


This is why I need to revamp the channel midstream because it deserves that. 

Plumbers could spend $2000.00 with me as an investment, I could show them exactly "how" to get it going and smashmouth their competition.

But the majority of plumbers are not smart, don't like change and need to find out for themselves through hardship. 

It's a lot of work, but most plumbers lazy their way into advertising for their return. That's just the facts.


----------



## JK949 (Mar 18, 2009)

DUNBAR PLUMBING said:


> But the majority of plumbers are not smart, don't like change and need to find out for themselves through hardship.
> 
> It's a lot of work, but most plumbers lazy their way into advertising for their return. That's just the facts.


I very much agree with the above statement based on interactions at the supply houses. "I want to make money, but I don't want to learn anything new."


----------



## nhmaster3015 (Aug 5, 2008)

You guys know that I teach plumbing to both high school students and adult education students. I would love to find some decent and informative plumbing video's on You Tube or anywhere else for that matter. Unfortunately 90% of what is posted is useless because the video quality either sucks or is jerky and unprofessional, the narrators stumble on words or pepper every sentence with Ummmm's and long pauses that make following the video difficult. In short what is lacking is a level of professionalism in the production department. Content is another factor as in who gives a crap about some guy holding up Fernco couplings. Everybody wants to be a movie star these days when most should stick to what they do best. Honestly, I have watched hundreds of plumbing and HVAC related video's on You Tube and have as of yet to find a single one that I would pass on to my students. Now if we want to discuss the percentage of plumbing video's that are giving wrong or bad advice, that's another subject altogether. 

My sincere thanks go out to Fat Tony for perpetuating the image of the fat slob plumber with a 6th grade education, soldering pipes on the tailgate of his pick-up truck and burning the paint off. Good stuff. Makes the profession look great to the public. :furious:


----------



## plumberkc (Jun 23, 2011)

Don't you have any concerns about protecting the future of the industry?


----------



## PeckPlumbing (Mar 19, 2011)

I will be doing some product reviews and comparisons on YT sometime when I have a really slow day (I hope around new years). I am almost in that mode of 'unless its during business hours I don't want to work'.. got a lot of stuff going on, just bought my first house and getting ready for a move!

Youtube and online media is a great way to give advice and maybe sell some things, but really a lot of online customers are just looking for a good deal (cheap). Why do you think group-on is so popular.. 

I give props to you guys who are able to make sales from online tools. However, you must spend a LOT of extra personal time doing it unless your paying someone to do it for you.


----------



## pigskin plumber (Oct 2, 2011)

DUNBAR PLUMBING said:


> http://www.youtube.com/user/TheOldkid888#g/u
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/user/DUNBARPLUMBING#g/u
> 
> ...


Big thanks for posting this!


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

DUNBAR PLUMBING said:


> I even catch myself shortcutting my own videos....and it's force of habit.
> I'm trying though to do better.
> 
> 
> ...


Now that sounds like you are baiting me......

I would love to make videos but simply dont have the time, and I am too humble and shy.....

there are a few here in town that already have videos but just like all plumbers , the dont project the personality, salesmanship, and general piz-zazz that keeps the stupid masses entertained... basically their videos are boreing..


I can probably figure it out myself , all I need is a decent video camera that can plug into a socket on the computor and its all a go... 

learning the cut and snips and adding music is another time consumeing thing....

 I really like the video you did with my limed up water heater...... that one looks very good:yes::yes:


----------



## drs (Jun 17, 2011)

You missed my channel on Youtube. Go find it !

Yes it has gotten me some work.


----------



## DUNBAR PLUMBING (Sep 11, 2008)

I just got lapped by the new guy. He has 623,000, I have 617,000. 


*You damn canadians!*


----------



## DUNBAR PLUMBING (Sep 11, 2008)

drs said:


> You missed my channel on Youtube. Go find it !
> 
> Yes it has gotten me some work.


 

Post it... comon, that's what this thread is about.


----------



## ArkyPlbr (Feb 10, 2011)

*new phone*

Please, help fellow plumbers, I have always accessed the Zone from my home P C. I now have Droid. Should I download app for Zone,it appears different, I like this format.


----------



## ckoch407 (Sep 30, 2009)

plumberkc said:


> Don't you have any concerns about protecting the future of the industry?


So about this... I like the other idea of doing product reviews better that DIY advice. What do you think Dunbar? Is it hurting the trade? Why or why not?


----------



## DUNBAR PLUMBING (Sep 11, 2008)

ckoch407 said:


> So about this... I like the other idea of doing product reviews better that DIY advice. What do you think Dunbar? Is it hurting the trade? Why or why not?


 
You and I, everyone on here has reached out on the internet for advice. Covering 1000s of topics, products, situations, health, you name it.


I've not seen any of the other trades 'against' the trading of information except for plumbers. Maybe electricians, maybe hvac guys. I simply do not know.


But here's the logic of "why" there should be the giving of advice: 


People who have absolutely no place in this trade are giving advice that is inaccurate.

They see the monetary gain by doing so. 

While us plumbers are being stubborn, holding back, it's crutching the entire design of what all other spectrums in the building industry is about.


Each individual plumber controls their destiny, how much they earn, what type of indentation they leave behind when they are done with the trade.

I would like to say that all plumbers enter this profession to better it, but they don't.

It's a job and they move on. But feel special; we are the 1% that carry the true knowledge base across the globe.

Any plumber that even remotely speaks about plumbing on a public forum where the viewing public can see is guilty of sharing information. 

It is burned deep into the internet, that's why I can pull up postings in plumbing forums back to 2002 with my name on them.


Of course, I've changed gears heavily over the years, not participating like I normally do, and have gravitated to the likeness of discussions with other plumbers. 

Sure, there's a retard every now and then and again that is fun to play with, but the majority here seem to be real count, and enjoy the profession enough to discuss it online.

But offering information, then stopping, that doesn't cut the cake. Cake has already been cut and served, everyone is eating it and that's why you will see your footprint forever on the internet. 

This forum isn't an exclusion, and it serves as one of the most visible to the viewing public even though the majority do not join.


What I've found most interesting through the use of youtube and making videos:


Other plumbers that are critics of my work. Watching by the value of curiousity to see if I'm doing it right.


You tell me,


If you were a homeowner, went searching online for "how to fix my faucet" and found a video that your hometown plumber created..

And you get to that point where you're stuck on that holding nut that's froze the faucet to the deck and 3 hours later you remember that plumber's name...

who do you think they are going to call?


A list of plumbers, or the plumber who splashed his name at the beginning and end of the video, and of course links to the website and a phone number.


If every plumber did this, I'd be at the bottom of the heap. Since they don't, I've gravitated to the top without anyone willing to put forth the effort.

Guess who's videos act like 24 hour billboards on the internet? 

And I'll say it again, I rate my videos at best, C-, possibly a D for full spectrum plumbing. 

I can't do it all, but I self taught myself to make videos... the reason why so many do not do it is because of time, editing. Raw videos get so far, but the good ones net large viewership.

90% of mine are raw video content stitched together. Slowly I'm cleaning my channel of anything that isn't quality. 

Remember that if you did a poll, a large amount of people we work for don't know what youtube is, what it does. 

Let alone type in a correct url like we do on here.


----------



## ChrisConnor (Dec 31, 2009)

I have no idea what Dunby just typed, I was hoping for another link of a piss jug falling on his feet or seeing another junked up truck.( Makes me feel good if I miss a day of cleaning out the back of the truck.):laughing:


----------



## PLUMBER_BILL (Oct 23, 2009)

nhmaster3015 said:


> You guys know that I teach plumbing to both high school students and adult education students. I would love to find some decent and informative plumbing video's on You Tube or anywhere else for that matter. Unfortunately 90% of what is posted is useless because the video quality either sucks or is jerky and unprofessional, the narrators stumble on words or pepper every sentence with Ummmm's and long pauses that make following the video difficult.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## polkplumbingcom (Sep 13, 2011)

*Plumbing Vidz*



PLUMBER_BILL said:


> nhmaster3015 said:
> 
> 
> > You guys know that I teach plumbing to both high school students and adult education students. I would love to find some decent and informative plumbing video's on You Tube or anywhere else for that matter. Unfortunately 90% of what is posted is useless because the video quality either sucks or is jerky and unprofessional, the narrators stumble on words or pepper every sentence with Ummmm's and long pauses that make following the video difficult.
> ...


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

polkplumbingcom said:


> PLUMBER_BILL said:
> 
> 
> > I have about 10TB of HD 720p X 60fps footage that I've been shooting for the last year or so. Unfortunately editing video takes much much longer than shooting it. So far I've only posted one
> ...


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

Quicktites under a slab.......


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

You used brass pex-to-copper adapters above the slab behind the tub, why not install them below slab as well?......couldn't stop the water?


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

Tommy plumber said:


> You used brass pex-to-copper adapters above the slab behind the tub, why not install them below slab as well?......couldn't stop the water?


I usually solder under slab with pex adapters. Sharkbites in a last resort.

But quicktites?


----------



## polkplumbingcom (Sep 13, 2011)

Protech said:


> Quicktites under a slab.......


Sweating a joint & heating up old copper is very likely to leak soon. Using a sharkbite is more likely to leak than a quicktite in my experience. Really not supposed to use a crimp a joint under the slab either. Sooo...CPVC that gets all ate up in this area ???

In my 15+ years using quicktites & 30yrs + doing plumbing, I haven't come across something better. One never stops learning though.

What would you suggest ???


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

polkplumbingcom said:


> Sweating a joint & heating up old copper is very likely to leak soon. Using a sharkbite is more likely to leak than a quicktite in my experience. Really not supposed to use a crimp a joint under the slab either. Sooo...CPVC that gets all ate up in this area ???
> 
> In my 15+ years using quicktites & 30yrs + doing plumbing, I haven't come across something better. One never stops learning though.
> 
> What would you suggest ???


With ur 15 plus years and you cant post an intro??


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

polkplumbingcom said:


> Sweating a joint & heating up old copper is very likely to leak soon. Using a sharkbite is more likely to leak than a quicktite in my experience. Really not supposed to use a crimp a joint under the slab either. Sooo...CPVC that gets all ate up in this area ???
> 
> In my 15+ years using quicktites & 30yrs + doing plumbing, I haven't come across something better. One never stops learning though.
> 
> What would you suggest ???


You and I have both seen PLENTY of leaking quicktites over the years.

Soldering is superior to sharkbites and quicktites but you have to know what the cause of failure was in the copper to know if it will work or not.

If the copper is uniformly corroded to the point that a quicktite is the only thing that will seal to it without perforating it, the repair is pointless any way as it will leak next to the repair in weeks anyway.


----------

